# My sappy story of 10 years on kboards + premades



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello authors!

I joined this forum in 2012. Before then, I was doing odd jobs to get by. I had never dreamed that I could make a living as an artist. Not only was I able to call myself a professional artist, I saved enough to get me through years of near inactivity battling mental illness when I could barely promote or create. Every single author I have ever worked with from this forum has been absolutely wonderful, kind and respectful. They (probably unknowingly) helped me keep faith in myself when I couldn't. I have nothing but gratitude for this forum and for you all.

If you've ever had a cover done by me, hit me up for an upto $50 service on the house. It can be a facebook cover, promo ad, bookmark, 3D mockup or any similar small design, as a small thank you for helping me survive through the years.

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

Moving on from all this sappiness, sharing some premades that are available.

Email me on [email protected] or comment/PM me here if you're interested in a cover.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Consider this a shameless plug, but Renu does beautiful work.  She was the designer for my first book and will be for my next ... I love her and you will too!


----------



## ML Hamilton (Feb 21, 2011)

These are gorgeous.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you Ashley, it was really great working with you ^_^


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey there!

Yuppers... I'm sure that I can't afford you! Those covers are breath-taking!

Feenix


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

I am open to negotiation whenever you are in need of a cover. Thank you


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, this is gorgeous stuff! I liked you on Facebook so I could keep tabs on you.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, Renu is expensive. I was lucky and was able to take advantage of sale ... but her normal costs are pricey. HOWEVER, you get what you pay for. Renu does multiple alterations to meet your needs, she's a good listener, and exceptionally creative. She works with you until _you're_ happy. So, it's really opportunity cost. And, she does give great options as far as _how_ you can reach your ultimate goal from stock to custom.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Just so you all know, there are still a few pieces left from the $120 sale here


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, I love the second one! Beautiful!


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous artwork. Very stunning.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Amazing work Renu! I will definitely be keeping you in mind for future clients


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you Scarlett


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

They look fantastic, all of them! The, uh, white-eyed girl is particularly well done. Creepy stuff.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Just adding that, yes, Renu is awesome. She's on my "watch list" (in a non-stalker-y way - I love her art!)


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

-alex- said:


> Just adding that, yes, Renu is awesome. She's on my "watch list" (in a non-stalker-y way - I love her art!)


----------



## Megan Duncan (Dec 28, 2010)

Amazing work! I can't wait to check out your deviant gallery!


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

Lovely! I particularly like your Jessica Rabbit piece.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## WordPotion (Nov 29, 2011)

Inspiring. Just tweeted this thread.


----------



## ericbenson81 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow very nice


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

WordPotion said:


> Inspiring. Just tweeted this thread.


Thank you for doing that


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I want to write a story inspired by your work, just so I can have it as a cover.

*off to plot and plan*


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

The Dark Rayne said:


> Just want you all to know that I am open to do commissions for book cover art so anyone interested please drop me a mail at [email protected]
> 
> You can find my deviantart gallery here here and my facebook page here with a lot of premade artworks.
> 
> ...


Renu, my series is selling very well, but I need to re-publish the print books through Createspace for which I will need new covers. Can you give some idea of cost? Let me know here or through my website, www.markwhiteway.weebly.com/


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Y, I've been watching u for awhile. You do amazing work and when I can afford it, I will definitely contact u! I've bookmarked your page.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Vivi_Anna said:


> I want to write a story inspired by your work, just so I can have it as a cover.
> 
> *off to plot and plan*


I will be honored. 


Alondo said:


> Renu, my series is selling very well, but I need to re-publish the print books through Createspace for which I will need new covers. Can you give some idea of cost? Let me know here or through my website, www.markwhiteway.weebly.com/


Sending you a PM right away.



amiblackwelder said:


> Y, I've been watching u for awhile. You do amazing work and when I can afford it, I will definitely contact u! I've bookmarked your page.


I'll be looking forward to it. Thank you.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

How much would it cost to commision a work with say the facial features of a woman changed to a feline? PM me


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Decon said:


> How much would it cost to commision a work with say the facial features of a woman changed to a feline? PM me


Sent you a PM


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

PMing you .


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

PMed you back


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux (Apr 15, 2012)

Vivi_Anna said:


> I want to write a story inspired by your work, just so I can have it as a cover.
> 
> *off to plot and plan*


Oh, me too. I'm actually sending my writing partner an email to check out this art.

It's striking and speaks to something very primal in me. Gotta love it when good art inspires you. Definitely bookmarked.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

This artwork is STUNNING!!! I actually just bought a copy of The Milestone Tapes just because I had to read a book with that cover!! (I am such a cover snob) lol! The story for the books looks awesome tho!


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

L.M. Gautreaux said:


> Oh, me too. I'm actually sending my writing partner an email to check out this art.
> 
> It's striking and speaks to something very primal in me. Gotta love it when good art inspires you. Definitely bookmarked.


I will be honored! It is always so awesome to inspire and be inspired. 



kisala9906 said:


> This artwork is STUNNING!!! I actually just bought a copy of The Milestone Tapes just because I had to read a book with that cover!! (I am such a cover snob) lol! The story for the books looks awesome tho!


Thank you. I am halfway through The Milestone Tapes (terribly slow because of short attention span) and loving the book. The story is really great!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, thank you Kisala & Renu ... always thrilling to hear people are reading (and kind of liking!) the book!

And Renu, please feel free to put up the new cover for ITA if you'd like ... I don't know how to post pictures, but you did a beautiful job on that one too!


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I have worked with Renu for both of my covers (one custom and one from her art gallery). She has been fantastic to work with. 
With my custom cover, I threw her list of ideas that I had, and she interwove all of the ideas into something amazing. Turning my w's into wings? Renu did it, and figured out how to turn all the other letters into wings as well!

This is the cover for my current work-in-progress that she completed this month:


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Italiahaircolor said:


> And Renu, please feel free to put up the new cover for ITA if you'd like ... I don't know how to post pictures, but you did a beautiful job on that one too!


 I have posted the cover on my facebook page already and it has received great response.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Just want you all to know that I am available for commissions at the moment.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

Love your artwork! 

Will like on FB. Since I write horror ... you never know!


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Wendy!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful work! Will keep you in mind for my next book if I can afford it. Have liked your FB page


----------



## msfowle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm now watching you on DA.  
You're work is amazing! If I sell (a lot) more books, I'd love a cover made by you.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! That will be great! I hope you sell a LOT of books.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Just want you all to know that I am available for commissions at the moment. You also get a free facebook cover for your author page with the book cover.


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

Your work not only looks like something you'd find on a professional cover, it also has that extra spark that only a few covers have (because only a few artists can produce it) that gives people's heart that little tugging of temptation about owning and buying whatever book is graced with it. It's always special to find a book with a cover like that and you seem to do it every single time.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

MindAttic said:


> Your work not only looks like something you'd find on a professional cover, it also has that extra spark that only a few covers have (because only a few artists can produce it) that gives people's heart that little tugging of temptation about owning and buying whatever book is graced with it. It's always special to find a book with a cover like that and you seem to do it every single time.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome covers!  Do you specialize in only one area of fiction or are you open to all types of fiction/nonfiction?


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

tightwadpress said:


> Awesome covers! Do you specialize in only one area of fiction or are you open to all types of fiction/nonfiction?


I am open to working in all genres.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Renu just did my cover art for my new YA story BOUND BY NATURE.

It's gorgeous!  I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Renu

I just PM'd you.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

D.L. Shutter said:


> Renu
> 
> I just PM'd you.


On it.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Available for commissions again.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Some amazing work there.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

A. S. Warwick said:


> Some amazing work there.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Now to sell some books to pay for a custom cover . . . I've bookmarked you in my "Covers" file.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just an FYI, Renu did my cover which I love, and it's more commercial fiction than fantasy....though someday I hope to need a cover that will use some of her gorgeous artwork.

I thought her rates were very reasonable, and I was thrilled with her responsiveness, we went back and forth a few times via email and within a few days and a few changes, I had a final cover.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you Pamela! It was great working with you.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

No one's buying my book, Tube Riders (the one with the train), even though its awesome, so I'm thinking to splash out on a badass cover.  I'll be in touch.  It's kind of a shame because I love that image (got it off deviant art), and the book is full of train crashes, explosions, cyborgs and other cool stuff, but I think people consider trains boring.  So it'll have to go.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

headofwords said:


> No one's buying my book, Tube Riders (the one with the train), even though its awesome, so I'm thinking to splash out on a bad*ss cover. I'll be in touch. It's kind of a shame because I love that image (got it off deviant art), and the book is full of train crashes, explosions, cyborgs and other cool stuff, but I think people consider trains boring. So it'll have to go.


Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Going to be available again in about a week's time.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I LOVE when there is a person on a cover. Then I don't have to get an image in my head only to have it made into a movie that I grumble through because the actor/actress doesn't fit MY _insert character name here.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I rarely buy books with no character on the cover...I will if I'm familiar with the author's work or the series.  But the cover doesn't grab me unless there's a person to look at.

And regarding your question - the author chooses the stock art most of the time.  I did have an artist create the character on my first book from scratch - that was quite fun.  For the second book, the character was stock art I chose but the city was original. And the third book I pretty much let him do whatever he wanted after I gave him some details of a particular scene.

So it depends on what you want and what you decide with your artist.  

(Renu is doing some characters for me right now and I'm super excited about it!)


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Renu did the covers in my signature for Heiress of Lies and its sequel, The Queen's Betrayal for some more examples of her work. She's fantastic to work with and I'd recommend her to anyone who is looking for a cover designer.

As to people on the cover- take a gander at the YA paranormal romance section. It's full of young, beautiful, tragic looking girls on the covers. Romance? Definitely people on the cover. I think for some genres its almost expected. Plus, I have never not bought a book because there was a person on the cover.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Books rarely catch my eye if there are no people on the covers. *shrug*

IMO, books should have their characters—or at least the protag on the cover. It’s the way I like it, personally. Perhaps that is because I’m used to it though? It’s expected of the genre I (mostly) read, and write; YA and Urban Fantasy/Paranormal.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

humblenations said:


> The art work is good - amazing even - but people on covers? What?
> 
> Writers wanting to short-change the reader? Who's creating the character in the reader's head - the writer or the cover artist?
> 
> ...


Writers are in control of their own covers. Depending on genre, it's not uncommon to see a character grace the cover. But trust me, Renu can do anything you ask of her.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

humblenations said:


> The art work is good - amazing even - but people on covers? What?
> 
> Writers wanting to short-change the reader? Who's creating the character in the reader's head - the writer or the cover artist?
> 
> ...


How it should be and shouldn't be is totally up to a person's taste. Some like it, others don't. I love it that's why I create them. I am sure there are billions of other people who think like me. As they say, to each his own.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Checkout the new offer!


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

First slot to A. Piper. 7 left.


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

What's the new offer? I was searching around and didn't see it listed anywhere. I'm sure I'm just missing it somehow. Love your work though. They are amazing.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

RGPorter said:


> What's the new offer? I was searching around and didn't see it listed anywhere. I'm sure I'm just missing it somehow. Love your work though. They are amazing.


Hi there! I modified the first post but I'll quote it here.



The Dark Rayne said:


> If you wanted to commission me but couldn't due to price constraint, now is the time. Get an artwork commissioned for $250 including lettering. Stock images cost extra. Only 8 slots available. A couple of terms for these discounted artworks:
> 
> 1) They will be simple. A portrait with a background and maybe a couple of other elements. (see examples below)
> 2) Only front cover but in high res which can be later used for printing if desired.
> ...


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

The Dark Rayne said:


> Hi there! I modified the first post but I'll quote it here.


Ahh thank you  I didn't realize it was an updated post. Definitely out of my range, but I'll keep you in mind down the line once my royalties pool.  You do a fantastic job.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello everyone! Halloween sale is here. 



> Hello everyone! The Halloween sale is back! These covers are available for $250 till Halloween then they go back to the regular price. These are ebook covers only but are available in high dimensions so paperback versions can be made out of these.
> 
> Here are a few of the premades on sale. Check out all of them here. More to be added soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

These pre-mades are gorgeous! Sent you a PM.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Eliza Baum said:


> These pre-mades are gorgeous! Sent you a PM.


Replied.


----------



## Isabelking (Jan 16, 2012)

That is some gorgeous artwork! And I am soooooo sick of working with the same photos again and again from the stock photo sites.  I feel as if I know those couples by name.

I will definitely hit up you up soon for a cover. THanks for showing us your work it is so lovely.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Isabel.


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice covers but pricey though!
how do you post pics in your post?  i have forgotten how to do that and I need to post my cover for feedback


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

rubyscribe said:


> Very nice covers but pricey though!
> how do you post pics in your post? i have forgotten how to do that and I need to post my cover for feedback


I offer covers with simple design requirements at smaller prices too.

To post the image, you upload it to a photosharing website, then paste the URL between


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Italiahaircolor said:


> Consider this a shameless plug, but Renu does beautiful work. She was the designer for my first book and will be for my next ... I love her and you will too!


I read your first book and I have to admit I bought it mostly because of the cover! LOL! Those are breathtaking images you are very talented!


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep, gotta say, Renu is awesome!

Her work is great, and she is very easy to work with and knows what she's doing.  

She did the cover to my upcoming book, and I can't wait to share the cover with peeps.

I hope she'll have me again for my second book's cover.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Absolutely stunning work!


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Alex, of course I'll do the next book cover for you.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am available for commissions again.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

The Dark Rayne said:


> Just so you all know, there are still a few pieces left from the $120 sale here


The link is coming up "invalid URL".


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Alondo said:


> The link is coming up "invalid URL".


That sale isn't available anymore.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Thought I'd put in a plug for Renu. She did a fantastic job for my book _A Glimpse of Her Soul_. The cover reveal will be later this week, but I wanted to help get the word out. She's hard-working, does an excellent job, came in right on schedule, and even put up with me! Very professional. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

S Jaffe said:


> Thought I'd put in a plug for Renu. She did a fantastic job for my book _A Glimpse of Her Soul_. The cover reveal will be later this week, but I wanted to help get the word out. She's hard-working, does an excellent job, came in right on schedule, and even put up with me! Very professional. Highly recommended.


Thanks Stuart. It was really great working with you.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

The Dark Rayne said:


> I am a full time artist who creates book covers for a living. You can check out my work here:
> Website
> Deviantart gallery
> Facebook page
> ...


Playing devil's advocate for a moment if I may, whilst no-one is going to argue with the quality, what I'm seeing is highly genre-specific. Fantasy-romance. Or possibly, Romantic Fantasy. But that seems to be it. Period.

Do you do anything else?


----------



## zacharystone (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you think you could help me?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,139917.0.html


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Playing devil's advocate for a moment if I may, whilst no-one is going to argue with the quality, what I'm seeing is highly genre-specific. Fantasy-romance. Or possibly, Romantic Fantasy. But that seems to be it. Period.
> 
> Do you do anything else?


The examples I upload here are usually out of my personal portfolio and this is the genre I create in the most personally. A lot of genres don't need heavy photomanipulation like thriller or literary fiction or comedy so most authors approach me for what I'm best at which they don't find in a lot of other cover artists' portfolios. However I have done some covers in other genres too, like horror, erotica, sci-fi and literary fiction. You can see more of the covers I've done here http://www.thedarkrayne.com/gallery/commercial-work/



zacharystone said:


> Do you think you could help me?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,139917.0.html


I am afraid I'm quite above your price range.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

You guys, Renu did a new cover for my first book and it is BEAUTIFUL. 









She was fast, willing to listen to my suggestions, and made all the changes I asked for. It was an investment, but I believe it was well worth it. Give her a shot.

Trevor H. Cooley


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Edgewriter said:


> You guys, Renu did a new cover for my first book and it is BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...just, wow!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

awww, I want my own moon-rat!  Adorable!  (And yes, DarkRayne's covers are totally drool-worthy.)


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

ElHawk said:


> awww, I want my own moon-rat! Adorable! (And yes, DarkRayne's covers are totally drool-worthy.)


Lol . . . they bite, though. And they are controlled by an entity that wants to conquer and enslave the land.

I think Renu did a great job. She made them spooky but not so scary that people will think Horror novel. The main thing I wanted was a cover that would draw the eyes of People searching Amazon. I think she succeeded in giving me that.

Hopefully people will see this and want to find out what the book is about.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing cover. I'd buy that book on the cover alone without even reading the blurb.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, gosh! I am bookmarking thread and copying your name for future use! 

Have an upcoming book series project that has your name all over it! Won't get to it for awhile, but wanted an artist that produced artwork with a haunting kind of depth. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh man... I wish I could afford you! 

Hopefully I can save up a little...


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

KayBratt said:


> Amazing cover. I'd buy that book on the cover alone without even reading the blurb.


From your lips to everyone else's brains . . .


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!



KayBratt said:


> Amazing cover. I'd buy that book on the cover alone without even reading the blurb.


Trevor, looks like the cover is already working for you.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

The Dark Rayne said:


> I am a full time artist who creates book covers for a living. You can check out my work here:
> Website
> Deviantart gallery
> Facebook page
> ...


I've seen your work around, very nice. What do you usually use to do most of them?

I see Photoshop, but is there other programs that you go with to give your work some variety and to make it stand out?


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

athanos said:


> I've seen your work around, very nice. What do you usually use to do most of them?
> 
> I see Photoshop, but is there other programs that you go with to give your work some variety and to make it stand out?


Just photoshop.

I have a few tutorials and a couple of walk through videos (well one is just doing a kesha makeover for fun) if you are interested in seeing my process of working.

http://thedarkrayne.deviantart.com/gallery/4668897
http://www.youtube.com/user/xTheDarkRaynex/videos?view=0


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello everyone! Checkout the new design based covers in the first post!


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Aha! There you are--was wondering who did that Milestones cover (and the author's follow-up). Easily one of the most beautiful and eye-catching covers I have ever seen.

Someday, I must have you!  
Such gorgeous work *sigh*. Someday...


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! Really impressive work! Congrats, I really enjoyed them!


----------



## CarlG (Sep 16, 2012)

Love your work.

How come it says your website has been suspended when I go there?


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone!

Carl, there were virus attacks on my website so it was shut down. I am in the process of changing hosting providers so it may take a while before it is back up. In the meantime, you can check my facebook or deviantart page.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Lovely covers - all of them and your new ones


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Anya said:


> Lovely covers - all of them and your new ones


Thanks so much Anya!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is Renu's Beautiful cover for my latest book:










She is amazing.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Available for commissions again.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Checkout the new premade covers I uploaded today in the initial thread.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

These covers are absolutely beautiful


----------



## MichaelEgon (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice cover work!


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

I am available for commissions at the moment.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow. You are talented. Your covers are amazing. Best of luck with your business. ;-)


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

SA_Soule said:


> Wow. You are talented. Your covers are amazing. Best of luck with your business. ;-)


Thank you


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all! Available for book cover commissions.


----------



## JDMatheny (May 7, 2017)

Rayne Book Covers said:


> Hi all! Available for book cover commissions.


Sent you a message!


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Wow very nice cover collection.


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice, but I don't see prices.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Rayne Book Covers said:


> Looking for book cover commissions


Your website is hacked. I get a Chinese language site.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Your website is hacked. I get a Chinese language site.


Thanks for letting me know. I've removed links to my website while it gets sorted. You can check out my facebook page in the meanwhile to see some of the book covers I've done over the years.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello everyone! Check out the clearance sale.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you for 10 years, folks! 🥳


----------

